# Nap - portrait of a rottweiler (WIP)



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm enjoying this 1 
.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

is he a she or a he @just ?
.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

He's a natural male. Nap is short for Napoleon. You are doing a great job. He's a really scary dog to strangers but a 140 lbs sweetie to us.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

he has pretty eyes


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Excellent! What program are you using?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

thanks Liz! photoshop CS6


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That's an expensive program. I found a place to download it for free but I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I want to hug him. He looks so realistic.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I'd say he's 90% finished


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

He's looking good.


----------



## anon103910934 (Oct 9, 2016)

Wow this is incredible


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

thanks shambhavipushespaints lol! I saw this it made me giggle


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Nap doesn't have a tail.


----------

